# What Have Been Your Biggest Challenges This Week?



## admin (Jan 4, 2010)

What have been your biggest challenges this week?

What are you doing to overcome them?


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

Having to change my system to accommodate people who don't understand, I told the boss they have their way physcologicaly embedded and if I can understand them then all us breathe easier, he said it make him happy that a job can work even tho we are different


----------

